# Wildfire, Nutmeg, and Babies



## aurora369 (Sep 9, 2005)

So I've decided to start a thread for my bunnies...

I have five at the moment, my doe Wildfire, my buck Nutmeg, and three adorable babies.

To start you off, here are some pics of Wildfire and babies, who are three weeks and one day old.

Wildfire hiding by the food dish, she's the most vocal rabbit I've everheard!! Grunts and squeals like there's no tomorrow...






The little harlequin baby, this one is so friendly and gives lots of kisses!!





My twins, they look so similar! But one is chubbier, and lazier...






Don't worry I've got more pictures coming!!

Question: does anyone know if the twins are reds like their momma or are they something else?

--Dawn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 9, 2005)

How cute, I just love the harlquin!!!!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'll pass the compliment on...

I'm not sure if the harlequin is my favourite or if the chubby on is myfavourite... The harlequin will lick your hand to death, butthe chubby one sleeps on my lap...

As far as I can tell they are all girls... each time I check they'veall been girls and I'be been checking every day, so hopefully thegender fairy won't be visiting me any time soon...

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful rabbits! Those babies are adorable.From the picture, their colouring looks very much like mom's, but Icould be wrong.

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

What beautiful little punkins!!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 9, 2005)

ohhh, 

they are all gorgeous. i love the baby with all different colours, itlooks like my mini rex Kweli. Do you have any names picked out for thebabies?

Nicole


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2005)

The mum is gorgeous! Is she a rex? I love them,i have two of my own! Those babies are just too cute forwords!!:shock2: I just want tofly over there just to give onea cuddle!:hug:


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well I tried to refrain from naming the babiesas I'm going to sell them, and didn't want to get tooattached... But that failed completely, and the harlequin oneis Harley, one of the red ones is called Chubby, and the other onehasn't been named yet.

The mom is a pedigreed mini rex, so she's like a standard rex but much smaller, she's only about 3.5 pounds. 

And don't worry, I give them lots of cuddles everyday!!

--Dawn

PS. Can anyone tell me which button does the spell checking?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 10, 2005)

She is a beauty. I have a Mini Rex too, so havea soft spot for them. Mine is kinda chunky though. I just love sinkingmy fingers into that Rex fur though, soooo soft.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay, some more pictures...


Momma having a dandilion





Babies 3 days old





Babies taking a nap on my belly at two weeks old





My boyfriend holding all three babies for a close up





Okay, for some reason this picture really moves me, there's justsomething about the little baby feet sticking up in the air like thatthat's so innocent.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 11, 2005)

*aurora369 wrote: *


>


Ok, here's me thinking that last picture was the cutest. Lookat those babies! It looks like the two on the outside are giving theone in a middle a kiss!:kiss:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 11, 2005)

Really? I think the picture of the mom is the cutest- you really caught a good expression on her!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Sep 11, 2005)

your little harlequin baby looks exactly like my Tinkerbell that passed away a year ago.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 11, 2005)

Bunnys_rule63: I hadn't actually noticed how themiddle bun was getting kisses!! They were so tired that theyfell asleep and couldn't hold their heads up any more, but now they runaround like crazy The one in the middle is Chubbers, andshe is the only one who will still snuggle like that...

Naturestee: Thanks, I really like that pic of her too, and have more of her, but I'll post them later.

Iwuvmybunbuns72: She does look alot like you bunny, it's sadto her that your Tinkerbell is not longer with you. Harlyloves to lick everything, she's a lick aholic... Instead ofbiting, scratching, or throwing the toys, she lick attacksethem... It's really cute.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 11, 2005)

They are beautiful. The twolooks like their mother. Harley seems to have largerears. 

For Spell Check, click on the tab



in the top right corner of your Post Reply.









































































If there is any corrections to be made, click on the misspelled word to choose the correct version.

Rainbows!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmm... I don't seem to have thatbutton... Maybe it's because I use Firefox and not InternetExplorer? Oh well, I seem to be doing okay with out it.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 13, 2005)

Okay more pics 


Mmmm... Looks good





Stretch!!!





Just a little closer





Almost there





Got it!!!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 13, 2005)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> Hmmm... I don't seem to have that button... Maybeit's because I use Firefox and not Internet Explorer? Ohwell, I seem to be doing okay with out it.


I have the same problem. I guess Firefox doesn't support thatbutton. I still use it because it has more safety precautions.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 13, 2005)

Yup, Firefox is definitly safer, I started usingit because my boyfriend is studying computers and is all into thesafety, and anti micirosoft. But now I can't stand usinginternet explorer, I love the tabbed browsing!!


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how I can attach avideo? I can't upload it to Photobucket, and it's too big toattach... But it's a really cute little video of my babiesthat I would really like to share...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 18, 2005)

*http://video.freevideoblog.com/Upload/Upload.uplx*

*Rainbows! *


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 19, 2005)

I love Wildfire! I know i have two rexes so ishould be used to it but i just can't get over how gorgeous her coatis.:inlovelease give that nosea kiss for me, it'sjust asking for it.:kiss:


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, I'll make sure to give her some extra kisses from you.

She really is beautiful, except she wasn't socialized when she wasyoung so she can be a bit "unfriendly" at times. She reallyhates being picked up, and at the moment I'm doing it all the time tocheck her nipples and make sure she's all healthy, as she'snursing. And the other day, I was stupid enough to try tograb her from under the dresser in my room, which she really didn'tappreciate, so she bit me!! But I only blame myself for not thinking myactions through before trying to grab her. 

On the up side, she's getting alot better personality wise.She now comes up to me for some love whenever I open the cage, so I'mvery excited about that. She will even do a flop when she'sout for some excerise and I give her some pets, it's so cute!And she doesn't get all vocal with me either, she used to squeal andgrunt when ever I was near the cage, but now she only does it when Ipick her up.


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's some pictures of my buck,Nutmeg. He's a really sweety, but not the brightestof bunnies... LOL, makes him good for my mom'spreschool. He won't jumo out of an open cage, so he goes inthe preschool during the day in an open cage so the kids can pet himand give him lots of love, then he goes back upstairs after school asmy mom had allergies.


Hmm... you smell like female bunny, but you don't look like one...






Snuffly kisses!!





Close up!! What a pretty boy!!





He's such a blast to play with, as he really can't stand anyonetouching his bottom... Even if you just hold your hand behindhim, he has to turn around... So, you can get him going insome pretty good circles, lol. 

Only beef with this guy is he won't let me flip him... so it's a bit of a pain trying to trim nails.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2005)

Aww he's gorgeous! I love the black bit on him, it makes him look so unique!

I know what you mean about Wildfire not beingsocialized, my bunnies weren't either. The breeder took good care ofthem and everything but i think if maybe he'd handled them more whenthey were young they would be more comfortable with being handled. Imean they are very friendly and love attention but more of the 'playingwith' variety. I can stroke them and everything and sometimes they willhop on my knee but that's mostly when i have some food and they wantit.They hate being picked up aswell.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I borrowed my friends digital camera andtook some pictures of my buns and their cage. I just got themall litter trained, and it now works so much better!! 

I've sold one of the babies, the chubby one, to a boy doing4-H. He had his heart set on mini-rex and was having thehardest time finding any locally. And the other two, I've gota view people interested, I just have to arrange for visits.

The Cage





Cage Side view





The cage shelf, I'm giving the grass mat about another week.I bought it last week end at the dollar store, and they love it!





Top view of potty area, had to set up two litter boxes





Eating from the comfort of a litter box





This one shows Harley's cool colours





She's between my bed and the wall, I have this little shelf thing that runs around half of my room.





"What's that your holding?"





"What?!! Can't you see I'm busy?!"





Hope you guys enjoyed!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 5, 2005)

:inlove:Soooo cute! Of course, I amjust a little partial to rexes. Your babies have suchgorgeous fur. I just want to reach out and pet the computermonitor.


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

Love all the bright colours of your NIC house


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2005)

>


They are all so beautiful, i especially love Harley, what a gorgeous coat!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2005)

Lovely pics. Glad to hear that you are managing to find homes. Bet you'll miss them, though 

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 5, 2005)

I will miss them, but at the same time, I knowthey'll be getting lots of love with their new families. Soit makes me sad and happy at the same time.

I will also have some time to work on Wildfire's social skills. She's still a bit scared of people. 

And it doesn't help that my room mate scared the living day lights outof them when he vaccuumed... I'm very mad with him for that,in fact I am now looking to move out. He took his angertowards me out on my defenceless (sp?) rabbits, and that isunacceptable behaviour to me.

I was out at the time he did it. When I came back the cagehad been moved a good 3", there was food all over the cage from itgetting bumbed with the vacuum cleaner. and the litter box was in thewrong spot, so I know he tried to move it back where he though itwent. GRRRRR....:X makes me so mad. The red babyeven has a little scratch in her ear.

Anyways, I've found new roommates, and will be moving out as soon as Ican. There are other issues I have with my current roommates,but the vaccuming incident was the last straw.


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay, it's time for some new pictures.

Here's Wildfire eating some Parsley my roommate has started sneaking her:









Yes, that's me inside the rabbit cage. I wanted to get themat all tucked under the wire so Wildfire couldn't dig it up.




And here are some pictures of my newest editions!! I bredWildfire to my friends black bun, Milton. And I'm really notsure what colour they will end up being, I can't wait to find out.

































I actually got to watch her give birth, and check the babies about 20minutes after they where born. She did such a good job,pulled tons of fur, and gave them a really long feeding once they whereall out.

Well, I'll be posting pictures of them as they get older, but that's all I have right now.

--Dawn


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 24, 2006)

Wildfire is such a beauty! And wrigglies, YeaH!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2006)

Wrigglies!:bunnydance: Good job Wildfire!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm so proud of her, she did such a goodjob! It was absolutly amazing to watch. She'spulled so much fur, and the babies are all warm and snuggly in theirbox. 

Wildfire is a beautiful bunny, and I think I may try to show her if Ican get to a rabbit show, but they only happen about once maybe twice ayear here. Actually, I think they are actually over onVancouver Island.

It's so hard to stop myself from taking the babies out, and holdingthem all the time. But I know the best thing for them is tosleep, eat, and grow. I can't wait till they are a bit older,and I'll be able to play with them.

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2006)

Adorable! Wildfire is such a good girl, and so beautiful too!

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I've been letting Wildfire out to runaround the living room, and she recently discovered how to jump up onthe couch. She will now jump up for some loving, then boundaway for some bunny 500's. Last night, I got off the couch tograb a glass of milk, came back to the couch where Wildfire had beenthe whole time I was gone, sit down, and what does the litter boogerdo? She grunts at me, telling me she was not happy that_I_ sat down on _her couch_!! She's getting to beone cheeky bun.

The babies are all growing very well. They all have fat roundlittle bellies! Here's some pictures for everyone:












You can see how they are dark with light bellies. As their fur comes in they just look more and more cute!

Here's some of Wildfire, she decided to start building a nest about twoweeks before the babies where due, and she's building one out of ablanket here.








And getting some love.

--Dawn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 29, 2006)

>


:shocko I spot some little baby castors?:love:


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yup, it's looking like a split between black andcastor. There are two that are for sure castors butone that could go either way. As the mom is red and the dadis black, castor is a most likely turn out.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 29, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> She grunts at me, telling me she was not happythat _I_ sat down on _her couch_!!


Of course, it's her couch. You did leave it vacant. 

Nice to see the babies are doing fine. So is Milton a rexthen?

Rainbows!


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm loving all of these pictures! Such beautifulbabies!! Every single one! Keep bringing the pictures! Especially ofthe new babies :inlove:
I see you use Critter Canteen, too (water bottle, that is).It's the best working bottle I've had, it doesn't leak much at all!
-Kelly


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2006)

Sooooo cute!! :bunny18

If you were looking to post smaller pictures, try tinypic.com, it'sreally easy and works great! (And the pics aren't THAT tiny,just smaller). 

SAS:wiggleand PIPP:bunnyheart


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pet_Bunny: Yes, Milton is a fullypedigreed black mini rex buck. I love the harlequins I getfrom Nutmeg, but he's just a petstore bun with no pedigree, so Ithought I try the fully pedigreed route this time. I'mexcited to see if any of them are actually showable. Althoughwe never get many shows out here:X...

PIPP: I use Photobucket, which is supposed to resize them,but I guess it didn't do all of the pictures. I'll have toresize them before putting more up.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote:*


> PIPP: I use Photobucket, which is supposed toresize them, but I guess it didn't do all of the pictures.I'll have to resize them before putting more up.


Whoops, sorry, wasn't you looking for resizing info. :embarrassed:

Your photos are mostly great sizes, just a giant baby pic or two inthere, so obviously Photobucket works.I use both Photobuck and Tinypic.Photobucket doesn't do it automatically, at least not for me, Tinypicseems tobe less fuss, but the whole photo thingissomething I'm not very good at. 

Now if I could just remember whosaid they didn'tknow how to resize... onder: 



SAS and PIPP




(who _really_ thinksSASsucks at photos)


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay, it's "Happy One Week Day" for my littleguys, and here are some pictures of them from yesterday. Toomuch homework, and couldn't take any today:?:














And here's some more of Wildfire, we've been snuggling on the couch this week end and doing some major bonding...





And here's her being lazy, and lying down and drinking. Sorry it's a bit blurry.





One last pic, Bunny Nose!!






--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure how I've missed this thread before- but I LOVE the baby pictures. Baby rabbits are just soprecious....especially before their eyes open. Once theireyes open and they learn how to get around...they're precious..but alsotroublemakers in development if you're not careful! Or atleast mine are.....they love it when they figure out how to sneak outof the cage...adn the other night they chewed their way out of theplaypen!

Anyway - I love the pictures - please keep them coming!



Peg


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 31, 2006)

I love those little babies.:love:You'll have tostop posting pictures or I might be tempted to bunnynap them fromyou.Wildfire is looking great aswell, glad to hear you twoare getting closer.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 31, 2006)

Look at the nails on him..... Reminds me of Freddy Krueger in A Nightmare on Elm Street. lol.

You have some very good pictures.

Rainbows!


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, the little hands are cute!! Remind me of hamster paws.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 2, 2006)

Today we had the first baby open his/her eyes!! It's only day nine so I was surprised to see them open, but when I looked at all the babies only one other looks close to opening thier eyes. Here's a picture of the little booger, kinda hard to see, but his eyes are open.





And some more cute baby pictures












I just love their little noses, it's just so cute how they look like little chipmunks.

And we can't forget about momma, she found a really yummy spot on the carpet, and was licking it all evening... Silly bunny






The babies where in a temperary "blanket nest" on the coach for a little visit this evening, and Wildfire got a big surprise when she jumped up and the tried to nurse! And then later she was lying on the couch and she tried to roll over, but she rolled the wrong way and fell off the couch!! She got that "hey, I ment to do that!" look on her face, it was just priceless, I laughed so hard...

--Dawn


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 5, 2006)

I love those baby pictures!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2006)

This is just the cutest picture:bunnyheart.

Of course Wildfire meant to roll off the couch - she wanted to make you smile . She is such a good girl!

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've updated pics... Been taking them, just not uploading them.

So here's a few, I'll put more up later.






This one baby is always fast asleep on her side, or on her back...





Some baby bunny butts!





All together, in the nest box. (which they've all decided to abandon for the nice hiding spot behind the litter box... Don't know what they're thinking!)






--Dawn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 11, 2006)

>


:inlove::hearts :kiss:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 17, 2006)

Some more pictures for everyone to enjoy.

This one is really funny, because I walked up to the cage and went to pet Wildfire and noticed that one of the babies had wedged itself right behind her butt...










Some quality lap/nap time:






And an introduction to craisins, they went absolutly nuts. I boyfriend is so bad for feeding the rabbits treats, he absolutly loves it.









And I finally caught them feeding, so I had to snap a couple pictures: 





Hope everyone enjoyed!!
--Dawn


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

Aww!! Those babies are goregous!! I love the one of them all sitting in your lap. Too cute! :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2006)

Total cuteness!!! The one of them feeding is priceless - legs everywhere 

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know, Wildfire looks so unimpressed. Poor thing must be kind of uncomfortable with all those babies jockying for position under her.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, all of the babies have now found wonderfulhomes. I'm so happy with the new families they arewith. The last two girls are going home this weekend. It will be sad to see them go, but the lady who istaking them is a totall animal lover and has even fostered some rabbitsbefore.

Here's some pictures of the last two girls:

MMMM... you make a good pillow





So sleepy, can't keep eyes open





I know you've got raisins somewhere!!





And of mom:

This looks like the most uncomfortable position ever to me, but she always sits like this, so it must be comfy






Can you see the bunny butt?





--Dawn

Oh, and I got a really cool summer job!! I'm going to beworking at a company that developes fuel cells. It's going tobe so cool!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2006)

A w w w w w.... http://www.... what sweethearts!! :inlove:

I could have offered testimonials based onmy baby Dill! (I have Dawn to thank for Dill!!)

He's some bunny!! I'm hooked on mini-rexes! 



sas pipp :bunnydance:dill :brownbunnydarry and radar :toastingbunsand sherry :bunny24


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so pleased they all got good homes. Those cute little babies sure turned into beautiful bunnies 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 7, 2006)

>


This is such a cute picture, baby bunny pileon!:lol:I love those little babies, I think it's because theyremind me of my two when they weresmall.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2006)

Bunny Pillows! :yeahthat
Good Snuggle Pictures. 

Rainbows! :bunnyheart


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor babies look so grumpy! They getkind of tired of me sticking the camera in their faces, but they aresuch good sports about it. Mom is going to enjoy having hercage space all to herself, and I think I'm going to extend her cage too.

I've got so many pictures of the babies, I could never post themall!! I took pictures everyday for the first month of theirlives, so I a gazillion and one pictures of my cute little babies.


And they are shameless beggars now. Any time they hear therustling of a plastic bag, they've got their little noses pressed tothe cage bars, hoping for a treat.


Also, I had a bit of a teeth scare when they where about 6 weeksold. I noticed that two of the babies teeth didn't line upproperly! I was so upset, but now their teeth have magicallyre-aligned. I have no idea what those guys where doing tomess their teeth up, but I'm sure glad it wasn't permanent!


--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, but you can try to put the rest up! No complaints about that!

They look so comfy, all piled on top of each other!


----------



## aurora369 (May 14, 2006)

I posted these in the Snuggle Buns thread, but I might as well post them here too.

Wildfire's been really snuggly lately, so I got my boyfriend to takesome pictures. She'll cuddle with me for about 20 minutesbefore getting up to do her thing. She falls asleep and givesme lots of tooth purs.
















Hope you enjoyed,

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2006)

Awww, that's adorable. And she looks so relaxed snuggled in like that. What a beauty she is!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Dawn,

Just wondering how Wilfire, Nutmeg and your foster babies are doing. Sure would love some updated pics!!


----------

